# "Ministers MacKay, Ambrose Announce Support for Remote Operated Vehicles"



## The Bread Guy (7 Jun 2012)

> The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, today announced the procurement of six Remote Operated Vehicles (ROV) for the Royal Canadian Navy (RCN). These small, remotely controlled, underwater robots will be provided by Aurora ROV Systems Ltd. of Lower Sackville, Nova Scotia, at a cost of approximately $1.66 million.
> 
> ( .... )
> 
> ...


DND Info-machine, 7 Jun 12


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (7 Jun 2012)

Good show. Heard good things about that one for both efficiency and ease of use.

Good candidate for the next generation of ROV on the MCDVs


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Jun 2012)

that would be this one?  http://seabotix.com/products/lbv300-6.htm


We were looking at this one http://www.seabotix.com/products/lbv200-4.htm

However we got a good deal on a trade in of our early videoray and got the newer version

http://www.videoray.com/products/42-p4-cd-300base

Still having line insulation issues with it, I think our tether is getting old. DFO just bought the lbv 200 after trying our videoray, the Seabotix has a bit more thrust making current work easier, as well as horizontail side thruster. The package is heavier and bigger than the videoray though. Portability was important to us as well as the ability to work off of small boats. The biggest drawback about the new videoray is it uses a laptop based control system that can't get wet, bit of an issue in a rubber boat. 

Much fun running an ROV in 10' vis with no sonar to guide you. Even more fun when the tether tangles on some unseen logs or pilings.


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Jun 2012)

Nope, they're the vLBV 950 series.

I was on the first factory course run in HFX for them in January, down at the factory for acceptance trials in March, and we just ran the 2nd factory course in Halifax (based on the AX of an MCDV) last week.  (Watch the end-June edition of the Trident for the article.)

We're going to be operating it off the Defender size FP boats, while concurrently loaded for side-scan SONAR.  



Fun stuff.  

http://www.seabotix.com/products/vlbv950.htm


----------



## NavyShooter (13 Jun 2012)

Oh yeah, ours came with the Gemini Sonar....alas, not a 360" view, but 120 or so is pretty good.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Jun 2012)

At 276666.00 a pop I hope so!!  

Had we had more money we would have had a competition for a full system. At least 3 companies including Seabotix and Videroray market systems for around $36,000


----------



## NavyShooter (14 Jun 2012)

FDU (A) and (P) already have the seabotix in service, so this is basically just a continuation of the series purchase.

Having a 2nd type of robot in the field would be, well, less than efficient for spares/training/etc.

The 950's will also be deployable from a Containerized Delivery System (deep dive capable)

NS


----------

